# Dewa+Emicool fees



## karine1909 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi,
I'm about to sign for a 4br bungallow rental in Green Community DIP. I've heard about terrific bills coming from Dewa and Emicool. I'm trying to get a good picture of what would be my reality if I live there...
Does anyone have a bumgallow overthere? Could you telle please how much I need to keep for Emicool bill (summer time and winter time)? And if you do have a landscape garden equiped with grey waters how much you pay for that?
I'm just lost and this topic + the round about one (husband working close to the airport so far away...doean't want to be stucked every evening in traffic) is about to make me forget about my moving in project...
Thank you for helping me!!!!


----------

